# looking for new ideas on grilling teal?



## TXCajun (Jul 21, 2004)

Any ideas old or new....or just your favorite stand-by.

Much appreciated!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*The same way I do doves*

Breat and cut each breast into halves.
Put cream cheeses and jalepeno between the breast pieces.
Put piece of red onion on top of that.
Wrap the whole thing in bacon and skewer with a toothpick.
Grill until the bacon is done.
Serve to your buds while drinkin suds.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Sprinkle whole picked birds liberally with rustic rub and rotisserie over charcoal and chunks of mesquite.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Take whole bird and split in half at center of breast bone . Salt and season then put in flower and fry til blood quits coming out on each side . 
My favorite way. Fried teal.

R.R...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry I didn't see the grilling part.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Stuff them with a little thing I like to call Gumbo Stuffing. 
1 Chopped Bundle of Celery
1 Chopped Onion
1 Chopped Green Onions (All)
4 TBLS of Kosher Salt
4 TBLS of Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 Chopped Link of Beef Smoked Sausage (Optional)
2 TBLS of Lawrys Garlic Salt with Parsley

Do not cook any of this. Stuff the bird till it almost pops and tooth pick the back with a cross to keep from coming out. Then butter and salt the outside the whole time carefully, not to much salt.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Stuff them with a little thing I like to call Gumbo Stuffing. 
1 Chopped Bundle of Celery
1 Chopped Onion
1 Chopped Green Onions (All)
4 TBLS of Kosher Salt
4 TBLS of Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 Chopped Link of Beef Smoked Sausage (Optional)
2 TBLS of Lawrys Garlic Salt with Parsley

Do not cook any of this. Stuff the bird till it almost pops and tooth pick the back with a cross to keep from coming out. Then butter and salt the outside the whole time carefully, not to much salt.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wrap them like Doves, cream cheeze, jalepeno, onion, then wrap with bacon. Cook till bacon done then THROW AWAY THE TEAL AND EAT THE BACON. Caint beat it.

Charlie


----------

